# Is this trailer a good deal?



## kustico (Oct 13, 2013)

http://images.craigslist.org/00R0R_d11mpXrd8UC_600x450.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/01717_iyeTYamIi4W_600x450.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/00U0U_bdGo6QpsQTi_600x450.jpg
If img doesn't show up.

$2,000. He says "Backup lights, two saddle racks, Brakes, All new marker and signal lights, New Tires. new carpet, looks great, rides awesome. ready to load and haul at a Great Price. Needs Nothing, Title on hand. " I don't know anything about trailers so just want to make sure that I'm getting a good deal. I'm a college student and honestly can't afford anything more than that.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Overall, I think it's a decent looking trailer and the price is acceptable (prices can be regionally driven and in my area that would be a suitable price assuming the trailer is roadworthy and reliable). I can't see from the photos but I assume the floor boards are in good shape and there's no surprise rust spots. Also, I can't get a sense of the height of it (nor do I know the size of your horse(s)) but you probably wouldn't want it to be under 6'6". If at all possible, it would be nice to take it for a test drive to see how it pulls with your vehicle before sealing the deal and to ensure that the lights and brakes are indeed working.

Good luck with the purchase.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

It looks freshly painted, which could hide some rust. What year is it?
You might check along the bottom inside the stalls just to make sure it is solid.
Actually, it looks pretty good. The price is reasonable.
If you are just hauling one horse and the stalls are a bit tight, you can swing the divider over giving your horse a pie-shaped stall for more room.
You will probably want to add rubber floor mats.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd say that's a fair price.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't look bad. If you go to check it out, poke your head under it and look at the axles / shackles, make sure nothing is broke. If you can, I'd pull up a little bit of that carpet shown in the 3rd picture, see how the deck looks beneath it. Also, if it was me checking it out, I'd hitch it up to my truck and check the brakes and lights. Lights not working is usually not a deal breaker for me, however problems with the brakes can be....


----------



## ChromedoutDrifter (Oct 13, 2013)

Not a bad price! I'm more prone to choose aluminum or at least galvanized steel to help with rust protection. Like the previous user posted, that new paint job may be hiding something underneath. As always when buying trailers, go over it with a fine-tooth comb!

Good luck!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

It looks really nice. 

I can't remember the details, but there is something about the tongue length and placement of axles that people consider....

Is a longer tongue more stable pulling? 

The wheels look placed behind the center point. I honestly don't know if that is good or not.

I am putting this out here for others with more knowledge to comment.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Honestly looks like the stock trailer version of mine, which is also for sale. Yes-the price sounds good, but I would recommend mats, sway bars and a braking system. Just for comparison, here is mine, it is a 1997, Valley, X-long and X-wide, very solid, maintained yearly. Since it is steel and I have not had it painted, it is not as "pretty" as the one here, but you can also see what you are getting, which is surface rust only Also has the carpet, has a bench in the front for storage and built in cabinets. Has the mats already, Has the braking system already and the sway bars. Asking $4500. Probably will take $4K. I have been offered that from a dealer, and he would jack up the price to resell.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Is it just me or is there not an escape door at all in that trailer? Certainly I don't see one on the left.

Other than that, it'd be a steal up here if the frame and axles are good, and it's wide enough.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Off topic...
Fn'B...I got a giggle out the sticker in your trailer


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I know-DH thought he wad doing a good thing to put the horses name on it.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> I know-DH thought he wad doing a good thing to put the horses name on it.


I was talking about the eventer sticker in the front


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I was talking about the eventer sticker in the front


Oh-sorry-that is from a friend who events-so I totally forgot it!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Everyone had really good ideas and posts of what to look for..._I would advise taking it to a professional_, off the grass please and have it thoroughly looked at! Money well spent.
This _is_ a large investment and you don't need to be facing issues immediately upon purchase... the underside of the trailer is the strength and safety place and where they can kill a deal or put cash in hand of the seller.
Don't let a pretty paint job sway you... you need safe...then look for pretty!

This is also a heavy trailer by the look of it to pull... you need the right size truck/SUV to handle a trailer of this size going down the highway... remember it_ isn't _the "starting" but_ it is_ "the stopping" power and ability, brake controller or not, equalizer bars or not. 
You _can't_ tow this trailer safely with the butt of the tow vehicle hanging down and the front tires not firmly on the ground... equalizer bars can only do so much to cover for a vehicles limitations.

Only thing I see about the trailer that I would be hesitant about... the center post in the back is non-movable.
If your horse now {or in the future} is not a easy load or doesn't like to "feel" things possibly slide against their side... might_ not_ be pretty loading or unloading.

Good luck and happy shopping.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

That stock trailer the OP is looking at should not be that big a deal to tow, weight wise. Shoot-mine is a lot heavier, I am sure, and I tow with an Expedition very comfortably. I used to tow one horse in it with an Explorer. Of course all of my vehicles have the HD tow package, brakes and sway bars.


----------

